# How to make stones sprayed around the motif?



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

...like fading away from the motif?
For example Cross motif. Cross has no fill but around the cross there are rhinestones, near cross the rhinestones are closely, stones that are more far from cross are sparsely.
I using the Corel X4 with the rStones.
Can I do this kind of motif with the Corel?
Any tips?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Elli, I'm sure you can. I don't have RStones, but maybe you can find some similar functions in RStones to do what I did in another program:


Do several outlines around your main shape, increasing the distance from the main shape each time.
Take each outline and FILL, using the random fill option, or choosing an option that will let you pack a lot of stones in each fill area. As you move to outter outlines, decrease the number of stones AND increase the space between stones.
That is the general concept of how you can get the effect you want. Also, instead of doing outlines, you can use a shape.

In my sample, I actually outlined the wording first, then used successively increasing oval shapes around it to achieve the "scatter" effect.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Elli, I'm sure you can. I don't have RStones, but maybe you can find some similar functions in RStones to do what I did in another program:
> 
> 
> Do several outlines around your main shape, increasing the distance from the main shape each time.
> ...


Thanks Slick for the info....I often wondered myself how this is done and never knew it could be done so easily.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am working on a demo for rStones to show how to create this scattered effect.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Try this 
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Randompatterns.WMV


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow thanks so much ... I knew there had to be an easier way to do this ... thanks for sharing this technique with us.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> Try this
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Randompatterns.WMV


Just fabulous. You inspire me.


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

But does anyone has idea how to make scatter effect like in this cross motif, the scatter effect maintains the cross figure. 
I tryed to make several outlines to ctoss and set stones along the new paths but it did not look as nice as I was hoping.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I am leaving out some very easy step, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong......

I can outline the motif and use a random fill. But my random fill, also fills in the motif area placing stones all on top of my motif. Then in each outlaying new outline, the stones are going into the smaller outlines too. What am I doing wrong that the random fill doesn't just go into the outer outline that I'm wanting it to? Does this make sense??


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Check out the tut on my site. Scroll down tot eh Bling Bling tutorial. Fluid Tutorials - fluiddsn.com

Create your cross and fill white. Add two to three contour steps and break apart (Ctrl+K) 
Make sure the contours are wider than the stones. 

Apply the spraylist pattern to all the objects and then manually place some stray stones to complete the look.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Elli Ly said:


> View attachment 27564
> 
> 
> But does anyone has idea how to make scatter effect like in this cross motif, the scatter effect maintains the cross figure.
> I tryed to make several outlines to ctoss and set stones along the new paths but it did not look as nice as I was hoping.


Here's a Video Demonstration using rStones.

CorelDRAW with rStones - Rhinestone Scatter Effect - YouTube


----------

